# Whining noise



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

Update. It just quit on me....and I smell oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Turbo?

Any stored DTC’s?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Post a picture of your DIC to earn your first badge. 

*High Mileage Badges*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

P2428 Exhaust gas temp too high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

I think it’s a bad turbo. Any idea what it costs to replace one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Post a picture of your DIC to earn your first badge.


:whatdoyouthink: I think something sounds wrong with that post! eepwallA:


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I think it’s a bad turbo. Any idea what it costs to replace one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just under $1,100 on Rock Auto.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...turbocharged,3300427,engine,turbocharger,5764

For peace of mind, I’d take it in for a diagnostic just to be sure it’s not a faulty sensor (crossing fingers).

BTW, kudos for getting almost 400K on your road warrior...hoping to do the same with mine!

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

It quit on me. It’s at the dealership now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sailurman said:


> :whatdoyouthink: I think something sounds wrong with that post! eepwallA:



Furiously types ... hurriedly deletes


----------

